# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  مطلوب فني صيانة هارد وير وسوفت وير براتب ممتاز

## apollo66

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مطلوب فني صيانة هارد وير وسوفت وير علي ان يكون متمكن من المهنة
للعمل في مركز صيانة في طرابلس ليبيا وبراتب ممتاز جدا  
للتواصل : 
فايبر00218923006162 
ايميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
والله ولي التوفيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mackvir

سلام عليكم أنا من المغرب وخبرة كبيرة في مجال سوفت للحاسوب ةالهاتف وفك الشفرات عن طريق البوكس أو السيرفر للتواصل    +212633773195

----------


## سمير الليل

*بالتوفيق   اخي.....*

----------

